# Reaching The Pilot Jet



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

I have a brand new 1332 that has only a half hour on it. The other day I was running at half idle and it was running smooth then all of a sudden it started surging badly then died. I pulled the main jet out and the emulsion tube which were clean..I think I need to clean the pilot jet. How do I take off the air housing? I took off all the screws I could see and it still seems pretty well locked on there. The main jet BTW is already a 110 from the factory. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

Don't take offense at this....was the gas on?? I highly doubt that the pilot jet has an issue. A new machine having a problem like that is rare. Very possible you have bad gas. Could be a slug of water. Drain and put in fresh gas. Let us know how you make out.
...how long was it running before the issue?
Cheers


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Boattail said:


> it was running smooth then all of a sudden it started surging badly then died.





Falstaff said:


> Don't take offense at this....was the gas on?


This is highly likely. I've forgotten to turn on the fuel more than once before I added the extension onto the fuel valve lever. It's fairly well hidden...


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

Falstaff said:


> Don't take offense at this....was the gas on?? I highly doubt that the pilot jet has an issue. A new machine having a problem like that is rare. Very possible you have bad gas. Could be a slug of water. Drain and put in fresh gas. Let us know how you make out.
> ...how long was it running before the issue?
> Cheers


No, the gas was on...it ran for five minutes at half idle...perfect.. then like a light switch surged bad for about ten seconds then stalled. It wouldn't start back up.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

Falstaff said:


> Don't take offense at this....was the gas on?? I highly doubt that the pilot jet has an issue. A new machine having a problem like that is rare. Very possible you have bad gas. Could be a slug of water. Drain and put in fresh gas. Let us know how you make out.
> ...how long was it running before the issue?
> Cheers


As fast as the gas valve..I'll just leave it on till the end of the season.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

I will say I was blowing leaves in the garage and it got a little dusty but jeez o' man it didn't get that dusty. My 09' craftsman never minded.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

What elevation are you at? The new machines are pretty lean from the factory.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

Nanook12 said:


> What elevation are you at? The new machines are pretty lean from the factory.


662ft. Everything I read let me to believe it had the 102 jet.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

Falstaff said:


> Don't take offense at this....was the gas on?? I highly doubt that the pilot jet has an issue. A new machine having a problem like that is rare. Very possible you have bad gas. Could be a slug of water. Drain and put in fresh gas. Let us know how you make out.
> ...how long was it running before the issue?
> Cheers


I'm guessing the gas is fresh. I haven't even ran a full tank out of it yet..it's still full from the dealer.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Boattail said:


> like a light switch surged bad for about ten seconds then stalled. It wouldn't start back up.


That's the classic "I'm out of gas" symptom. Gas valve off, or clogged fuel filter, or stuck carb float...


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Falstaff said:


> Don't take offense at this....was the gas on?? I highly doubt that the pilot jet has an issue. A new machine having a problem like that is rare. Very possible you have bad gas. Could be a slug of water. Drain and put in fresh gas. Let us know how you make out.
> ...how long was it running before the issue?
> Cheers


Bought a new Ariens a few years ago. It started to serge then stopped running. It was still under warranty. Come to find out the was a little piece of some thing in the fuel system when it was new. So, yes thing can happen.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm reaching here but lets try the simple things first. Did you take the air intake cover off and check that area? Secondly, I know it was _post problem_ but did you make sure that when you put the float bowl back on you indexed it properly? That bowl needs to be lined up exactly as it was taken off. Have it a few degrees off of the specification and you will have problems. I believe tabora has a cut posted here on the alignment position.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

Falstaff said:


> I'm reaching here but lets try the simple things first. Did you take the air intake cover off and check that area? Secondly, I know it was _post problem_ but did you make sure that when you put the float bowl back on you indexed it properly? That bowl needs to be lined up exactly as it was taken off. Have it a few degrees off of the specification and you will have problems. I believe tabora has a cut posted here on the alignment position.


I haven't had chance to the carb back together yet...just the jet and the bowl. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

Ok..I sprayed the main jet, emulsion tube, cleaned out the bowl, sprayed the float, cleaned out the sediment trap and still won't start. The last thing left is the pilot jet...i







I need to have full access to the carb in order to reach the pilot jet. This plastic is way. I've taken off all the screws I can see and it won't budge. Has anyone ever taken this off?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Boattail said:


> I need to have full access to the carb in order to reach the pilot jet. This plastic is way. I've taken off all the screws I can see and it won't budge. Has anyone ever taken this off?


Take off the air cover #4 above the muffler nose #5, and you'll see the bolt holding it on. Careful not to lose the spacer #8 when you remove bolt #17!


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

tabora said:


> Take off the air cover #4 above the muffler nose #5, and you'll see the bolt holding it on. Careful not to lose the spacer #8 when you remove bolt #17!


I did that already. #17 and #11. I ended up taking it back to the dealer I'll get it back tomorrow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

If it's new you have a warranty. Take back to dealer and make them honor it. OH , just read that last post.

good. and ask questions if they repair to find out exactly what was wrong. Maybe their answers will help people here.

good luck.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Boattail said:


> I will say I was blowing leaves in the garage and it got a little dusty but jeez o' man it didn't get that dusty. My 09' craftsman never minded.


This has nothing to do with the issue, which to me sure sounds like it ran out of gas. I'd try to jar the carb and see if the float drops, you won't be able to tell until it all of a sudden starts. Shake the machine around a little and wait a minute and then try.

But why would you blow leaves around while running an engine that has no air filter? Please try to avoid that.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> This has nothing to do with the issue, which to me sure sounds like it ran out of gas. I'd try to jar the carb and see if the float drops, you won't be able to tell until it all of a sudden starts. Shake the machine around a little and wait a minute and then try.
> 
> But why would you blow leaves around while running an engine that has no air filter? Please try to avoid that.


I wasn't running the engine.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

Ok So I got it back from the dealer. They just clean the carb, drained the tank and filled it back up with gas. They said it was bad gas...it was THEIR gas not mine. It had a half a tank of THEIR gas when I took it in. 

You would think a business that deals in 80% of their equipment having carbs would have clean gas as they put some in every time someone buys something. They didn't say if they found anything as the mechanic had already gone home for day and they didn't charge me anything. So what's the first thing I do when I get it home? Drain THEIR gas and put MINE in. All is well it runs perfect. Thanks for the help guys..I appreciate it.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

How long ago did you buy the machine?


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

ZTMAN said:


> How long ago did you buy the machine?


Brand new...just got it this past October. Haven't had any snow yet.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

Welp...now I have to change O rings and gaskets on the carb. Looks like just the bowl, and the screw holding it on. Still runs like a top though!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Boattail said:


> Ok So I got it back from the dealer.





Boattail said:


> now I have to change O rings and gaskets on the carb.


OK, so now you're just confusing me... You just got it back from the dealer and you feel you need to change some o-rings and gaskets? WTF...


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

tabora said:


> OK, so now you're just confusing me... You just got it back from the dealer and you feel you need to change some o-rings and gaskets? WTF...





tabora said:


> OK, so now you're just confusing me... You just got it back from the dealer and you feel you need to change some o-rings and gaskets? WTF...


Gas is dripping from the bowl?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Boattail said:


> Gas is dripping from the bowl?


The dealer should address that promptly or it's new machine time. On their nickel. Why are you even messing with it? Three year warranty...


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

tabora said:


> The dealer should address that promptly or it's new machine time. On their nickel. Why are you even messing with it? Three year warranty...


The dealer worked on it. I just got it back. It just needs an O ring. Who knows? Maybe it was apprentice training day? It runs perfect now. I'm not traded it in for an O ring for the float bowl and have to wait two frickin' years for other one.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

tabora said:


> The dealer should address that promptly or it's new machine time. On their nickel. Why are you even messing with it? Three year warranty...


...and I'm not gonna load it back up and make the trek all the way back to the dealer for an ring.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

Boattail said:


> ...and I'm not gonna load it back up and make the trek all the way back to the dealer for an ring.


Did you search here on how to reinstall the float bowl? YOU NEED TO DO THAT. If you had previously taken the bowl off and put it back on in the wrong position you could have racked ( read warped ) the bowl. If you did that a new O ring will not stop a gas leak, you will need a new bowl.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Boattail said:


> ...and I'm not gonna load it back up and make the trek all the way back to the dealer for an ring.





Falstaff said:


> Did you search here on how to reinstall the float bowl?


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Throw away the Chinese plug and put an NGK BRP6ES


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

NOS said:


> Throw away the Chinese plug and put an NGK BRP6ES


What Chinese plug? He has a Honda and they come with NGKs (or DENSOs) installed...


98079-55846SPARK PLUG (BPR5ES) (NGK)
 

98079-55855SPARK PLUG (W16EPR-U) (DENSO)


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

tabora said:


> What Chinese plug? He has a Honda and they come with NGKs installed...


YA my bad I should have read closer

Do not use an Autolite 3910X too cold HA HA...


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

I think what happen was they installed the bowl a little off at first, tightened it and created a somewhat of a dimple in bowl from the hold down screw. This created a situation where even if it were tightened down good it would not have sealed properly. I compared the bowl to another honda carb and it confirmed my thought. I just tapped the hold down hole back into shape so it's flat again.. and done. No o-ring change or gasket change needed. No leaks..runs as it should.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

Boattail said:


> I think what happen was they installed the bowl a little off at first, tightened it and created a somewhat of a dimple in bowl from the hold down screw. This created a situation where even if it were tightened down good it would not have sealed properly. I compared the bowl to another honda carb and it confirmed my thought. I just tapped the hold down hole back into shape so it's flat again.. and done. No o-ring change or gasket change needed. No leaks..runs as it should.


.....follow your torque specs. Don't over tighten aluminum components. It could get very expensive.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Falstaff said:


> .....follow your torque specs. Don't over tighten aluminum components. It could get very expensive.


 torque specs on a float bowl eh?


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> torque specs on a float bowl eh?


...the point is not lost on you is it? I did not look at the Honda shop manual on this. I have seen torque specs on carburetor bowls for other engines.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

1/4 bolt in soft metal like copper bus 5 foot pounds was our standard for a long time.
This bolt is a bit smaller and I think the aluminum is a bit stronger but it feels right.
You don't need to make it any tighter than it has to be to prevent leaks and keep from falling apart.

I've never tried this and never even thought about it before but you can buy these Chinese Tri fuel carbs for next to nothing.
I wonder how well that might work on a snow blower.
Just carry a small fat boy propane bottle on the machine someplace warm.









24.29US $ 10% OFF|Carburetor Carb For Honda Gx390 188f 13hp Gx340 11hp Generator Engine Parts New - Fuel Supply - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





You would never worry about bad clogged jets and gas again...


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

NOS said:


> 1/4 bolt in soft metal like copper bus 5 foot pounds was our standard for a long time.
> This bolt is a bit smaller and I think the aluminum is a bit stronger but it feels right.
> You don't need to make it any tighter than it has to be to prevent leaks and keep from falling apart.
> 
> ...


I think the one on my Predator is an 8mm head, the thread is a 6mm 1.0 pitch. Oh wait, scratch that, that's the bowl drain sorry. I only know that because I'm considering changing it to a thumb screw.

This makes me think of the times I watched guys putting oil drain plugs in cars with an impact gun. And not a small one, we're talking the same 1/2" drive impact they were installing tires with. Glad it wasn't mine and it certainly was a big part of why I change my own oil.


----------



## Boattail (Dec 12, 2021)

Falstaff said:


> .....follow your torque specs. Don't over tighten aluminum components. It could get very expensive.


Way ahead of you partner...


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

Boattail said:


> Way ahead of you partner...


...I'm relieved to read that.


----------

